

Ginzametrics (YC S10) gets Faster Processing, Notifications and Easier Setup - rgrieselhuber
http://ginzametrics.com/ginzametrics-gets-faster-processing-notifications-and-easier-setup.html

======
timcederman
Awesome - these are great improvements.

I also came to post my experience with using Ginzametrics. I really like the
product, and Ray has been very responsive and great to work with. The public
beta should be very well received.

~~~
rgrieselhuber
Thanks very much, Tim. That means a lot.

